# custom faceplates



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

well after a small discussion got started in a thread in the swap and sell i have decided to start this thread for us to post out custom faceplates, tell a little bit about them, and discuss tips and tricks on making them.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

as soon as i make some more i will post pics


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cool, should be interesting. What do you use for the paper that you make them from?


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i used hp premium paper 35 weight 98% white paper, obtainable through office supply houses, i bought an electric (heated) laminator from wal-mart(25.00) and then the laminating sleeves (i do not remember how much theses were but it was between 7.00 and 15.00. by doing it this way you can use pics from the entenet or your family photos. basically and picture or design you can get into the computer. i would like to see others homade faceplates.


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

is it just attached to the outside or is it installed in some special way?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

hey if your looking for some hot faceplates check out some of the examples on www.vinyltrix.com


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

after you size it and print it, you seal it in the laminating sleeve and then trim it from the laminate sleeve.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

tres leonard does, in my opinion, some of the best faceplates around. although he is currently not taking orders because of some weather problems he has experienced. you can chack out his site at www.tresleonard.com. some of the guys that i raced with have gotten some awsome faceplates done for all kinds off different chargers

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

tres does have some wicked faceplates, i guess no one makes there own the order or buy theres. the one that is pictured i made myself, i just finished another and as soon as i can i will post a pic of it.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Lordraptor1: thanks....

I didn't want to hi-jack the thread. As I wanted to see some of the ones others have made also....

I don't do this as a biz...
It's a hobby with in a hobby..

So, let's some some "PERSONAL" plates...


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

yea i hae some stuff from tres but its always fun to try stuff yourself


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

tres i have no question about your work, i guess that there aren't many people out there who make there own faceplates. i am working on another and i have one i just finished, i will post pics of them as soon as i can.


----------

